# IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL error



## tearsmcgov (Oct 27, 2007)

I know this is probably the millionth time you have seen this, but i havent been able to find a similar problem anywhere.

i just tried to boot my comp up when i got home from work today, and it went to the winxp screen, flashed the blue screen of death for less then a second then rebooted, it booted to the winxp screen again and it stopped on the bsod, IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL, if this is the first....blah, blah, blah. Now the difference with my case is that the computer turns on, no signal to my lcd, no numlock on the keyboard, fans turn on, hard drives spin, cdroms blink, and so on. but no bios, no "beep" when a computer starts up normally. here is my setup,

Windows XP Professional, no SP2 yet
VIA P4PB-400 MoBo
Intel Celeron 2 Ghz socket 478
nVidia geforce5200FX 256Mb
1.25Gb PC2700 DDR 
WD 80Gb hard drive, slave
WD 20Gb hard drive, master
Emachines CD-RW
Compaq CD-ROM
450w PSU

Keep in mind, i have done the "bare" boot(1 hard drive,cd-rom, mobo, cpu and so on)
i tried playing with the ram,
i tried wiggling the cpu,
I cant get to the bios to reset,
i think my mobo may have crapped on me, i happened less then 2 months prior to another mobo, but i had a 250w PSU and i was told when it went, it took the mobo with it. and if you guys have any suggestions for preventing frying a mobo( max fans to run with 450w PSU) or anything like that thanks.

if you guys have anything for me thanks, i takes alot for me to ask for help, i usually figure stuff out for myself, but im at a dead end. and ive had it with this computer.

thanks for the help,
Will


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Usually the irq not less equal, error means a ram problem. In my 
experience anyway. Try taking out a stick and see what happens.
It you get a blue screen, take that stick out and put in the other 
stick, process of elimanition.
To reset cmos, there should be a set of jumpers to clear cmos. Or you
could just unplug machine from wall and take out the battery for 
a few minutes, then replace and prepare to go directly into bios and
make adjustments, as per your hardware.


----------



## tearsmcgov (Oct 27, 2007)

im trying the battery force reset method you suggested as we speak, the problem is it doesnt boot so i cant get the bsod, i tried the process of elimination with the memory and to no avail. i think it may be mobo?? or memory, but i have 3 slots on the mobo which were filled, and i had a 128mb stick out of the comp, what are the chances of all 4 not working?:normal:


----------



## tearsmcgov (Oct 27, 2007)

also, when i click the reset button, the pc speaker makes the "click" noise


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Clear cmos as instructed and post back. Good luck,


----------



## tearsmcgov (Oct 27, 2007)

while i let that sit and clear, im gonna play some grand theft auto to relieve some frustration, it all gets to me because i just replaced the mobo. also i have norton antivirus, i saw alot of comments about that on other sites. i think i may be better off just getting a new cpu and mobo, but if i can fix it with help then all the better. one more thing, in the manual for my mobo the clear cmos jumpers are reversed on the mobo then they are in the manual, while the computer is running, the jumpers are on the "clear" setting, but it wont run if i put it in the correct place as it says in the manual.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Probably a typo, it happens, usually a japanese person translating.
Dont be so quick to give up on the mobo cpu, especially if the mobo
is new.


----------



## tearsmcgov (Oct 27, 2007)

so no beans with the cmos reset, same thing happens, cpu? i wiggled it before, i took the heatsink off to see if it heats up when i boot up and it does, i dont leave it long enough to overheat, just long enough to go from cold to cool. any other suggestions??


----------



## tearsmcgov (Oct 27, 2007)

anyone have any suggestions? its a brand new mobo, worked fine last night, not so good today, wont even boot, cleared the cmos, fiddled with the mem, single hd boot, not even to bios, the light on my lcd stays yellow. no image on screen, im at wits end.......:upset:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Clean cpu, reapply thermal compound. Make sure heatsink is good and
tight, do not try and wiggle when installed, do not run pc with heatsink
off. Make sure to unplug pc prior to all of this. Try one stick of ram
in bank one. Then add from there. It sounds as if you never did get
cmos cleared, make sure to unplug machine if you are pulling the 
battery out, make sure battery gets inserted with the + side up.


----------



## tearsmcgov (Oct 27, 2007)

will do, although i will have to get some thermal compound tomorrow, i will leave it without the battery and the jumper on clear overnight, hopefully something changes tomorrow, i will update as soon as it happens,
thanks for the help


P.S. - even people who know alot about computers need help from time to time. Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Typically the clr cmos jumper is on pins 1 & 2 for normal operation and is on 2 & 3 to clear the cmos. If you built the computer your self, check to see that all the mobo standoffs are in correct and a misplaced one is not causing a short. If you have access to another psu, I'd try that, your psu could also be bad....check that the 20 pin and 4 pin aux power connectors on the mobo are in secure


----------



## tearsmcgov (Oct 27, 2007)

ok, no luck with the cmos jumpers, i pulled my psu out and put it in my girlfriends computer and it was fine, i'm afraid it might be the mobo once again, dont know how but i think thats the culprit. but it doesnt add up, it isn't doing the same thing it was when the first one blew. any other suggestions?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

If swaping out with your girlfrinds psu was fine....then your psu is no good, or did I misread your post


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Try booting with no MEM in it to get a beep code going, else your dead in the water and need to RMA it.
Might have a corrupted bios too, try replacing the bios chip (5 bucks).E-bay has them, or google it too.
If you pull it to RMA, try booting outside the case first before sending it in.


----------



## tearsmcgov (Oct 27, 2007)

i put my psu in my girls computer and it was fine, it doesnt boot at all, without the mem or anything else. i may just get another mobo, cpu and psu, along with some new memory. i know its expensive, but id rather not deal with this again. thanks for the help guys. i will let you know what happens.:sigh:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

make sure your board is not shorting out on the chasis anywhere.


----------



## tearsmcgov (Oct 27, 2007)

i checked, there is no shorts, everything is connected the right way, spacers are the right way. it just ticks me off cause i just bought a mobo and now i have to buy another.
thanks guys, any more suggestions let me know.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Check the power connectors (24/20 pin and aux 8/4 pin) for any loose pins, sometimes the pins in the connectors are loose. Make sure to unplug and discharge the psu before you attempt this or you can get shocked.


----------

